

How the NYTimes uses Vanish to keep their servers from crashing - ecaron
http://open.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/09/15/using-varnish-so-news-doesnt-break-your-server/

======
mhd
For a second I was wondering what weird and glorious hack they came up with
using a stain remover in the server room. But sadly, it's just about the
Va_r_nish cache.

------
bediger
Wow! And here I thought they were using a paywall to prevent load from rising
too high.

